# DCC equiped? does this mean sound?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm dipping my feet into the DCC waters and looking at locomotives. I see many that say DCC equipped but do not specify sound. If they do not say sound I presume it does not have sound?
I see a lot of Bachmann that do not mention sound. What is the advantage of DCC if all you control is fwd/rev and lights? Thanks; Don


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Don Trinko said:


> I'm dipping my feet into the DCC waters and looking at locomotives. I see many that say DCC equipped but do not specify sound. If they do not say sound I presume it does not have sound?


Correct. Sound adds $60-120 to the price of a loco.

The most popular sound controllers are Tsunami Soundtrax and QSI.



Don Trinko said:


> What is the advantage of DCC if all you control is fwd/rev and lights? Thanks; Don


DCC allows you to wire up and run power to the ENTIRE track, add multiple locos, and control them all independently.

DC (analog) requires you to run separate power to each part of the track, and control where the power is flowing through the use of dozens of switches.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Also, with DCC, you need to make sure you are not drawing too many amps. All the locomotives can sit on the track, but the amp capacity determines how many can be run at the same time.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks; I want the sound so I better fill up the paypal acct! My HO and N are simple loops so one loco with sound is all i would run most of the time.
My present power is a Tech II for N and a MRC 1300 for HO. Don


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

advantages of DCC is multi train control, you can even consist trains together, granted you want to try and have them speed matched as close to each other as possible but DCC will allow you to run two engines and a longer train (assumeing your layout is able to handel long trains), or if you want to individually control trains on different part of the layout with out a complex switch panel to fool with....and thats just the tip of the ice berg so to say...I finially figured out how to get full computer control of my trains, granted still experimenting with JMRI my self, also most clubs now days use DCC for the multi train control aspect so if you are part of a local club they may or may not require you to have DCC equipped trains (or at least DCC ready so you can drop a decoder in it and run)...


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

You will need to have the decoders programmed to run on DC in some cases. It cannot be done by using just a DC power pack. Sometime the sound will not work, or the lights will not work on DC. It all Depends on the decoder and/or its programmed CV's.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Most decoders (digitrax at least) will be DCC/DC ready out of the box, I run my DCC locos on DC track as well, for the most part sound usually will remain off while on DC but they do run on DC at least....


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Before sound took off running the big thing was control of lights and not just on / off, I mean full control, you can make lighs turn on , turn off, lights are directional, they can blink, flash, strobe, osillate, mars, dim, flash in pattern (ditch lights).
I have put as many as 29 LED's in one engine and they all had a job to do!
Yes some of the LED's I use are very small!


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Don Trinko said:


> Thanks; I want the sound so I better fill up the paypal acct! My HO and N are simple loops so one loco with sound is all i would run most of the time.
> My present power is a Tech II for N and a MRC 1300 for HO. Don


You can get engines with sound that will work (Although with reduced functionality) on DC.

The absolute cheapest DCC system is like $99 but has limited expansion. Most folks spring at least $170. Not sure I'd drop that on an oval layout though.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I spent about $225-ish, granted its a bit much for just a basic oval but I do plan to expand in the future now that I have room, but once I get a bigger room/place in the future I plan to try and dedicate more space for a layout, although I am going to try and do a simple layout in the space I have, and try to do both oval and shunting runs...

now granted i probabibly spent more then needed on the oval but I also am accounting for the expanding in the future  but yes if your going with a basic oval and nothing more the (aginst my better judgement) basic Bachmann DCC E-Z command would do just fine...keep in mind its cheap...mine only lasted about a year if even that....and burned out/up...


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

i got a Bachmann EZ command from Ebay on order. I payed abought $76 with shipping. Don


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Don,
your going to find out real quick that the bachmann EZ DCC is well... Lacking in may areas! You will be lucky if it will even run a good sound engine, it just doesn't put out enough power.
Step up a little and get a Digitrax Zephyr or a NCE Power cab.


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

I also just picked up an ez command. I heard that connecting leads to the track every 3 feet or so helps prevent power loss. I haven't been able to test it yet, but I'll let you know when I do.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Don Trinko said:


> i got a Bachmann EZ command from Ebay on order. I payed abought $76 with shipping. Don



ACK BOTCHMANN!!!! RUN!!!! Yes I do NOT like there DCC product(s) mine burned out less then 1 year with very little use...see below...




NIMT said:


> Don,
> your going to find out real quick that the bachmann EZ DCC is well... Lacking in may areas! You will be lucky if it will even run a good sound engine, it just doesn't put out enough power.
> Step up a little and get a Digitrax Zephyr or a NCE Power cab.



Yes I agree, mine burned up in less then a years time and it was hardly used at that...I used it maybe 10 times total (mostly a show thing to run the DCC engine I had back before I traded #525 off...) but now its just a pile of........uhhh....garbage, so I will be tearing it down soon and looking for ways to turn it into a load of sorts....


They call it Botchmann for a reason....'nuff said...


----------



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

*DCC control preference?*

I have read a lot of posts about DCC controls. I am leaning to the Digitrax Co. I am planning a 5' x 12' layout. Running maybe 3-4 trains at a time with some yard engines intermittently. What size unit would you guys think I would need? Lights and turnouts could be powered with other power supplies I would think?
Your input would be appreciated.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

A decent DCC/sound system isn't something that you want to play cheap on. Digitrax and/or NCE are more expensive, but they are the defacto DCC standards. You already know by now that sound means you do get DCC, but DCC is not sound. You can get good DCC decoders for $15-$25, sound will run as already said. A general rule, with exceptions, is that the more money, the more features.


----------



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

I am referring to a Digitrax DCC control system with enough power and room for expansion. I don't want to buy a system and find out it is not big enough to handle what I am proposing to do on my layout. I am not sure what you are referring to when you say "sound"? The sound feature I thought would come into play when I add a decoder into an engine ?


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*DCC control preferance?*

From my research so far on DCC is that these systems have been standardized by the NMRA.That being said, If you want sound, a sound decoder has to be installed with miniature speakers designed for this application. Now, with sound on the layout, more
current is needed for proper operation. Now, when more current is needed A booster may have to be added. Also, correct wire gauge comes into play here.The thicker the wire the
easier the current flows.(Thicker wire)= Less voltage drop. So use~14 AWG. Good luck!
Regards, 
tr1


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The amount of amperage that you want your system to have will depend on how much track and equipment your running.
For your size and amount of engines that you want to run you would be wise to get a 8amp Digitrax system. 
You can also add more boosters if you need them later on.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

An 8 amp system is overkill for his needs are. I have a 2.5 amp system and regularly have four guys running multiple unit trains (including sound) and have never overloaded it.

An 8 amp system is for either HUGE layouts or larger scales that draw higher currents. Most of todays engines draw 1/4 amp or less during operation.

Mark.


----------



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

thanks for the input guys


----------

